# PWWWWEEEEAAASSSEEE tell me yes! Hahaha



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay I got a serious baaaad case of spring dairy goat fever! Haha I ran across a little doe out of one of my favorite all time does. Pedigree Below. Bobby Sox appraised at 92.4!! :drool: Oh dear and heres the BEST part! They are only asking $450 for her! I tried to get a Bobby Sox GRANDDAUGHTER and they wouldn't sell her for less than $1200. Woop Woop! Do I do it???

Sire- Piddlin Acres BZ Cowboy Boots
(Lost Valley TB Bonzai *S x MCH/CH Piddlin Acres V Tessa's Boots
Dam- MCH/CH Piddlin Acres SC Bobby Sox (Piddlin Acres Shortchange *S x Piddlin Acres Symphony)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

DO IT!!

Looks like a great pedigree, hows the babies confirmation?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I will let the picture speak for itself. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She looks nice!

I say, go for it!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Accidently clicked submit before I was done posting pictures. 

She is going to freshen a second time anyday now. This pic is her 1st freshening udder.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Why not??!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, she looks really nice, and her dam is amazing, I would snatch her up before someone else does


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Like we have said before, you've come to the wrong place if you want us to talk you out of getting another goat.....lol....... Yes, yes, yes, get her, there you have it.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Guess what!!!!! She is mine. lol I talked myself into it. Boy I'm glad I did! I'm picking her up this weekend! WOOOOO HOOO!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOOOO congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeaaaaa! Congrats! She's really pretty...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Destree!! That's awesome!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Soo cute! She is so pretty and you are so lucky!


----------

